# 86 300ZX TOTAL EXHAUST SYSTEM



## Z Trip (Oct 19, 2007)

I own a 1986 300ZX and would like to purchase a complete exhaust system. I want it to sound good and for it to perform at it's best. It must include: headers, and the rest. I'm not quit sure what all the names are for the pipes. When I search for Headers I get the same ones over and over again. Their from Pace Setter. Are these any good? Also when I search for a the rest, I get the Pace Setter system. I heard that it doesn't sound the greatest. Can anyone give me a link where to buy each peice I need? 

Thanks

Z


----------



## Z Trip (Oct 19, 2007)

This is the exhaust I have now:










To my knowledge all factory except the "muffler" that you see. It is connected to a bent pipe that goes over the suspention. The pipe is all bent and has lumps in it. I know that reduces power. Oh, is it possible to have duel exhaust coming out one side of the car?

Z


----------



## nickz3188 (Sep 27, 2007)

dual exhaust out of one side of the car doesnt really make since, and you'd prob be better of finding a local muffler shop to custom make you an exhaust system, thats what i did for my titan, i got true dual exhaust with 3 inch pipe mandrel bent for 250 from my exhaust manifold back...so thats prob your best bet, and if you go to shows and stuff see if they'll slap a sticker on your car and take some money off the price


----------



## Z Trip (Oct 19, 2007)

Sounds great, thanks!

Z


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Check out MSA for the headers and Certified Muffler for the rest.


----------



## cambonesian (Oct 26, 2007)

hey Z Trip how are you doing with your exhaust project on your z?


----------



## Z Trip (Oct 19, 2007)

Well I havnt gotten too far. 

Throughout this year I installed:

Cold air intake
Front and rear Strut Bars
Spoiler
Transmittion fluid change
Countless oil changes

Had repaired:
Rack and Pinion
Clooged fuel injector

I am short on cahs and just bought new springs and shocks that I am in the middle of doing right now. THe springs I got arnt like the ones that I took of and have more coils on one end then the other. I dont know which go up or down?

I plan on getting a MSA cat back one of thes days.....


----------



## cambonesian (Oct 26, 2007)

have you tried searching for parts on the z store before? last time I checked, they had this performance package for a good deal it came with an msa exhaust, air filter, short shifter, and some other stuff. should try checking every once in a while for some package deals. I'm thinking about a v8 conversion on mine but I gotta find out if they are going to make a mounting kit for Z31's

Welcome to The Z Store, your Datsun & Nissan Z & ZX source!


----------

